# Ncci edits - it is possible to pull



## g.fairchild (Jul 29, 2010)

Hello everyone....

Does anyone know if it is possible to pull an older NCCI Edits table?  Do they archive these somewhere? If so, how do I find it?  I decided to start saving them on my computer harddrive since they change, but I am wondering if that is necessary...

Thanks for any and all answers.


----------



## 06Coder (May 2, 2011)

*Are older versions of CCI Edits available on CMS website somewhere*

Good question and no reply - bummed.  I am trying to find this out as of now.
Anyone out there that can answer how to find older NCCI Versions.  Are they
archived somewhere on CMS website?  I do realize you can purchase this info in
manual and CD format as they come out and are updated.  What about the person
who dose not do that, are we out of luck retrieving older versions?


----------



## CoderChick24 (May 10, 2011)

I know this is a late reply, but CMS doesn't archive the old CCI edits, or if they do, they are so well hidden no one has ever found them.


----------

